# NFTS 2023 - Directing Fiction Applications



## maxitos8820

Here we go again!! Third time's the charm, or so they say...


----------



## Chris W

Good luck!

Here's our current site wide stats for the program. Be sure to add your application to our database so we can improve it. 


National Film and Television School (NFTS) - Directing Fiction Acceptance Rate






6%

Admitted
1   out of   17   Admitted



94%

*Not Admitted*
16   out of   17   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Also here's our interview with NFTS admissions:














 How to Get Into NFTS, the #1 International Film School: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Department (Part 1)


					There is no other film school in the United Kingdom more notable than the National Film and Television School (NFTS), an institution renowned for producing high-profile industry players and Oscar winners since 1971.

Based in Beaconsfield, a short 25 minute train journey from central London...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 11, 2022
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## flym12

maxitos8820 said:


> Here we go again!! Third time's the charm, or so they say...


Hiii good luck!!! Have you heard anything back yet? I also applied (first time) to NFTS for editing


----------



## Chris W

flym12 said:


> I also applied (first time) to NFTS for editing


Be sure to add your application to our database when you can!  Good luck!






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Deleted member 28068

maxitos8820 said:


> Here we go again!! Third time's the charm, or so they say...


Apologies for blowing up the directing fiction board with my producing anxiety, but i just have a couple questions—my interview’s rapidly approaching, and I’m going in pretty much blind. My interview for the NYU MFA/MBA program was pretty pleasant, but i went to undergrad there and knew more or less what to expect. Anyone know how intense the interviews are? Is there any real prep i can do for it?


----------



## Chris W

steveeen said:


> Apologies for blowing up the directing fiction board with my producing anxiety, but i just have a couple questions—my interview’s rapidly approaching, and I’m going in pretty much blind. My interview for the NYU MFA/MBA program was pretty pleasant, but i went to undergrad there and knew more or less what to expect. Anyone know how intense the interviews are? Is there any real prep i can do for it?


Check out our interview with NFTS admissions if you haven't already.

Also check out old NFTS application year threads as they are a wealth of info.






						NFTS - MA Directing Fiction - 2022 entry
					

So second time lucky 🤞 I've applied for the Directing Fiction MA at NTFS for entry in Jan 2022. Just thought I'd throw a thread up here to see if anyone else is in the same boat who want to stew together? 😂 Or more helpfully, just connect and share our experiences and whatnot.



					www.filmschool.org
				









						NFTS Applications 2021 - The one where the world seems to be on fire....
					

Hi. A few weeks ago I applied to the Screenwriting and Directing Fiction courses at NFTS (with a preference of writing). I wandered if there was anybody else in my shoes and of course since people at in their houses, it's getting pretty boring so wanted people to talk too in the same boat. I'm...



					www.filmschool.org
				









						NFTS Applications - 2020
					

Hi, just wanted to find other people who applied to NFTS so we can suffer together)



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## bipulgarera

steveeen said:


> Apologies for blowing up the directing fiction board with my producing anxiety, but i just have a couple questions—my interview’s rapidly approaching, and I’m going in pretty much blind. My interview for the NYU MFA/MBA program was pretty pleasant, but i went to undergrad there and knew more or less what to expect. Anyone know how intense the interviews are? Is there any real prep i can do for it?


Hello! Has anyone else applied for Directing fiction for the 2023 intake? I just received an email that said that they're starting to evaluate my application. Does anyone know how long we'll have to wait from now to know the final results?

Also, congrats @steveeen! How'd it go?


----------



## Deleted member 28068

bipulgarera said:


> Hello! Has anyone else applied for Directing fiction for the 2023 intake? I just received an email that said that they're starting to evaluate my application. Does anyone know how long we'll have to wait from now to know the final results?
> 
> Also, congrats @steveeen! How'd it go?


Thanks! Interview is this monday. Quite intimidating, accomplished panel of interviewers (understatement), so i’ll be doing my best not to hyperventilate or say something astonishingly idiotic. We’ll see…

Good luck to you too! A bunch of people say that the invitations go out in July for DF—obviously it gets the most applications and the closest scrutiny. I’m just happy to get the interview over with tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 28068

Hey all, found this from a looong time ago, but it has some info about interviews and a bit about the workshop. Better than nothing? NFTS interview invitation; what to expect ?


----------



## Emily Laura NFTS

Hi all,
It's Emily from the NFTS here. Firstly, thanks for your patience if you are waiting to hear application outcomes. We have received hundreds of applications, and each is in a SIFT process, which can take a number of weeks. Do bear with us, and the Registry team will be in touch with any updates in the coming weeks. In the meantime if you have any other questions please email me on info@nfts.co.uk. Thanks! Emily


----------



## Deleted member 28068

Just had my interview. Very friendly, very convivial, seemed interested in what I had to say. Actually had to defend my position a couple of times, which was fun and intriguing. But like everyone says it was mostly a conversation in which they’re interested in what I had to say and your background. So not many questions beyond why NFTS. They said they had three more days of interviews, so obviously the competition is pretty fierce. But we’ll see


----------



## Deleted member 28068

Question out of ignorance—in the UK is it customary to send thank you notes to interviewers? I don’t have any email addresses for them, so if it is, I’m kinda f-ed…


----------



## katiebonnie

steveeen said:


> Question out of ignorance—in the UK is it customary to send thank you notes to interviewers? I don’t have any email addresses for them, so if it is, I’m kinda f-ed…


As far as I'm aware, no? 😬 I didn't send a thank you email to my interviewees at AFI last year and I still got in so I wouldn't worry about it! You can always send a thank you to Emily on the info@nfts.co.uk if you want to be safe ☺️


----------



## Deleted member 28068

katiebonnie said:


> As far as I'm aware, no? 😬 I didn't send a thank you email to my interviewees at AFI last year and I still got in so I wouldn't worry about it! You can always send a thank you to Emily on the info@nfts.co.uk if you want to be safe


Great, thanks Katie!


----------



## VBM

Do you know around what time we'd expect to hear back about NFTS interviews? And what does the SIFT process mean?


----------



## VBM

katiebonnie said:


> As far as I'm aware, no? 😬 I didn't send a thank you email to my interviewees at AFI last year and I still got in so I wouldn't worry about it! You can always send a thank you to Emily on the info@nfts.co.uk if you want to be safe ☺️


Hey Katie, out of interest and I suppose not to do directly with NFTS,  why did you not attend AFI?


----------



## katiebonnie

VBM said:


> Hey Katie, out of interest and I suppose not to do directly with NFTS,  why did you not attend AFI?


Hey! There were a variety of reasons but the main one was that I ended up in hospital 2 weeks before I was meant to fly and I needed ongoing medical treatment 😅 However, I would say that cost was also equally as big of a factor. I was looking at a £120,000 loan and not being able to have an income for the first year so I was very stressed over it and actually kind of grateful to have the choice taken out of my hands haha. (If you have any questions, feel free to message me ☺️)


----------



## maxitos8820

Has anyone heard back already?


----------



## deambaba

I just got email today!!


----------



## maxitos8820

deambaba said:


> I just got email today!!


For an interview for directing?


----------



## deambaba

maxitos8820 said:


> For an interview for directing?


Yes, just got it in the morning


----------



## J-C

So it’s over, people who got an interview got it all yesterday


----------



## maxitos8820

Another year… same thing :/


----------



## J-C

Yep


----------



## Chris W

deambaba said:


> I just got email today!!


Congrats! Be sure to add your application to our database to help others so we can improve our data for this program. 



J-C said:


> So it’s over, people who got an interview got it all yesterday


Bummer.  It's extremely competitive so don't take it too hard. Try again next year!

Be sure to add your application to our database when you can as well so we can improve our data to help future applicants.


----------



## MiyaLi

deambaba said:


> I just got email today!!


Congrats! Could I ask what questions will be asked during the interview? Thank you so much !


----------



## MiyaLi

steveeen said:


> Thanks! Interview is this monday. Quite intimidating, accomplished panel of interviewers (understatement), so i’ll be doing my best not to hyperventilate or say something astonishingly idiotic. We’ll see…
> 
> Good luck to you too! A bunch of people say that the invitations go out in July for DF—obviously it gets the most applications and the closest scrutiny. I’m just happy to get the interview over with tbh.



Congrats! Could I ask what questions will be asked during the interview? Thank you so much !


----------



## deambaba

MiyaLi said:


> Congrats! Could I ask what questions will be asked during the interview? Thank you so much !


I will get an interview on 14 July, Right now I really don't know about it. after I get an interview I'll tell you!


----------



## J-C

deambaba said:


> I will get an interview on 14 July, Right now I really don't know about it. after I get an interview I'll tell you!


Hello,
Can you show how is the email that you’ve received it, please?


----------



## Deleted member 28068

MiyaLi said:


> Congrats! Could I ask what questions will be asked during the interview? Thank you so much !


Hi Miya, 

I wrote about the interview elsewhere on the site. In general they just asked about me, why I chose to analyze the films I chose to analyze, challenged my notion of a producer’s obligation to directors and studios, and had a genial conversation overall. Thought I did pretty poorly, however made it through to the workshop, which is rapidly approaching. If there’s anything else, feel free to dm. Good luck!!!


----------



## deambaba

J-C said:


> Hello,
> Can you show how is the email that you’ve received it, please?


----------



## deambaba

MiyaLi said:


> Congrats! Could I ask what questions will be asked during the interview? Thank you so much !


Hey, sorry that I didn't write to you,
For me the interview was so friendly, they want to talk more about myself, my family, my previous studies background, and a short film that I sent. I feel pretty nervous coz I'm not an English native speaker. but they tried to understand me. hope it went well!


----------

